# The difference a food can make...



## Del's Mom (Feb 26, 2011)

I was having the biggest trouble with my 8 month old GSD and the frequency and consistency of his poop. I tried everything from Blue Buffalo, grain free, and Rachel Ray Just 6, nothing helped. I finally switched to Royal Canin for GSD. It has already made a difference in just 3 days! I couldn't be happier and he is showing signs of energy and his eyes have stopped running! I highly recommend it to anyone having digestive issues with their GSD. 

Oh, and I priced it versus the Eukanuba, it is less expensive per ounce by a couple cents. Definitely worth the money!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Always great when we finally find the best food for our dog.


----------



## Macslady (Feb 26, 2012)

I hear ya! That's great that you found a food that works! We are on our 3rd brand. Samantha was on Diamond Naturals when we got her. We switched to Blue Buffalo after the Diamond recall. At least one poop a day would be runny with BB. We are now on Nutro Natural and it works great for both of our puppies!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Del's Mom said:


> I was having the biggest trouble with my 8 month old GSD and the frequency and consistency of his poop. I tried everything from Blue Buffalo, grain free, and Rachel Ray Just 6, nothing helped. I finally switched to Royal Canin for GSD. It has already made a difference in just 3 days! I couldn't be happier and he is showing signs of energy and his eyes have stopped running! I highly recommend it to anyone having digestive issues with their GSD.
> 
> Oh, and I priced it versus the Eukanuba, it is less expensive per ounce by a couple cents. Definitely worth the money!


UMMM....this thread dumped all other info provided, yet I have in my e-mails if I clink on link it takes to your original thread...a few comments...

Where did our comments go????


----------



## peep_216 (May 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness I had Blue Buffalo and at first it started that way. The poop would be a little runny, I figured it was no big deal. Well eventually Bella grew an infection out of that and had super diarrhea, straight water coming out of a hose diarrhea. Spent hundreds of dollars not realizing it was the food trying to figure out what it was. on meds and tests. So I went with my gut and changed her food and in 2 days she was dead solid after 2 months of not pooping solid ONCE. sucked


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Del's Mom said:


> I was having the biggest trouble with my 8 month old GSD and the frequency and consistency of his poop. I tried everything from Blue Buffalo, grain free, and Rachel Ray Just 6, nothing helped. I finally switched to Royal Canin for GSD. It has already made a difference in just 3 days! I couldn't be happier and he is showing signs of energy and his eyes have stopped running! I highly recommend it to anyone having digestive issues with their GSD.
> 
> Oh, and I priced it versus the Eukanuba, it is less expensive per ounce by a couple cents. Definitely worth the money!


Del's Mom...did you re-start this thread...other posts are gone as well the link to RC evaluation???


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Does Royal Canin really need an "evaluation"? (Probably one from a human dentist anyways) What matters is the dog is doing GOOD on THIS food. Why does it matter what someone else thinks about it?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ChancetheGSD said:


> Does Royal Canin really need an "evaluation"? (Probably one from a human dentist anyways) What matters is the dog is doing GOOD on THIS food. Why does it matter what someone else thinks about it?


Because everyone has an opinion!!!


I agree...sometimes when the dog is doing good...leave it be. An acquaintance has an EPI GSD and the only food that works for her is Royal Canin.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> Because everyone has an opinion!!!
> 
> 
> I agree...sometimes when the dog is doing good...leave it be. An acquaintance has an EPI GSD and the only food that works for her is Royal Canin.


Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach is well known for being a good choice for EPI dogs. Or SURPRISE! Dogs who have sensitive skins and/or stomachs.  But I guess some feel the dog would be better off dying of dehydration from diarrhea than eating a food that many many many dogs eat every day for life and do FINE on. Sometimes you have to throw out all the biased opinions on the web and do what is best for your dog; feed the food that WORKS for your dog!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

ChancetheGSD said:


> Does Royal Canin really need an "evaluation"? (Probably one from a human dentist anyways) What matters is the dog is doing GOOD on THIS food. Why does it matter what someone else thinks about it?





Jax08 said:


> Because everyone has an opinion!!!
> 
> 
> I agree...sometimes when the dog is doing good...leave it be. An acquaintance has an EPI GSD and the only food that works for her is Royal Canin.


 
Clearly. As do you!

It is a discussion, and yes everyone has an opinion such as the person who posted this on the original thread...


_i do believe a difference in food, my girl is on grain free blue buffalo wilderness in the morning (salmon flavor) with raw at night time but i have really not heard great things about royal canin. 
below is a link from a site called dog food analysis... __Dog Food Reviews - Royal Canin Maxi German Shepherd 24 - Powered by ReviewPost_

_just a friendly fyi._ 


I reviewed this food link (by other), and when you factor it is low in protein and high in fillers and more fillers and beet pulp, soy, and so forth...and that binds poop up giving the illusion that the food is working wonders and is Great is a misnomer...


Hiding illness such as in an EPI dog will only drive illness deeper. Like steroids for itchy skin ("allergies") doesn't cure it, and when you take them off, the "allergies" are worse...illness is still there. Same with bulk fillers for diarrhea...it should be temporary until you find out what's wrong


Discussions that give people information they may not have been aware of is just that...information. It's up to them to do what they want with it. But they wouldn't have it if they hadn't posed the question or statement in the first place

Isn't that what a "forum" is? For Everyones opinion? 

Does anybody else have an opinion???

It's welcome


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Excuse me? Why don't you follow your own advice and "keep your nose out of my butt".

I was responding to GSDChance and shared what I knew about another GSD on Royal Canin. There wasn't anything mentioned about you or in regards to you so I advise you go read the board rules and stop the personal attacks on me.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Excuse me? Why don't you follow your own advice and "keep your nose out of my butt".
> 
> I was responding to GSDChance and shared what I knew about another GSD on Royal Canin. There wasn't anything mentioned about you or in regards to you so I advise you go read the board rules and stop the personal attacks on me.


I was quoting both not you, however your !!!! points at the end of your statement implies emphisis everyone has an opinion, like it bothers you.

I merely remarked that you too are involved in discussions. You seem bothered that I have advice to give...you seem (I a saying this softly) to follow my posts, challenge them and make statements that would indicate you know better...do you? What qualifications do you have, as you have asked me in past, or did you assume of me (not sure)...it's kind of bullyish...

My comment was mostly geared at the other comment, if you read it


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You have 143 posts in about a week...really not hard to run across your posts. Responding to two posts and disagreeing with you is not being a bully or challenging them or making statements that would indicate I know better. 

1) Disagreed with you when you said Interceptor and ivermectin in it. 
2) Disagree with you when you said a dog was protected with one vaccine

I am not giving medical advise and handing out many a diagnosis like you are doing. I'm not handing out information as if I were a qualified medical professional. The vast majority of my posts are based on my OWN experiences and will say so. 

So what are your credentials? I don't believe you ever answered that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GatorBytes said:


> I was quoting both not you, however your !!!! points at the end of your statement implies emphisis everyone has an opinion, like it bothers you.


and ya know...if you would just chill out a bit and read instead of just talking...you would know the reason GSDChance made that comment is the 100 threads prior to this one about dog foods...and the reason I made that comment.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> You have 143 posts in about a week...really not hard to run across your posts. Responding to two posts and disagreeing with you is not being a bully or challenging them or making statements that would indicate I know better.
> 
> 1) Disagreed with you when you said Interceptor and ivermectin in it.
> 2) Disagree with you when you said a dog was protected with one vaccine
> ...


 
uh yeah...I think you're a little obsessed with me...I have "stated based on my exp". I don't diagnose, I take my info from books in front of me and I don't give dosing...I play devils advocate...I also tell people RESEARCH...I am not a vet...wanted to be when I was little...glad I didn't.

*Please don't reference me in quotes anymore...regards*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl: that is some ego


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> :rofl: that is some ego


Isn't that the real issue here...you have a bit of I was here first...who is this new person...hmm? Do you have forum possessive aggression?

Cute though...the smiley


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't care who was here first. No member owns this board so that is just silly. The problem seems to be that I openly disagreed with you twice and therefore you are going out of your way to attack me. Go ahead..I am just going to report the threads that are attacking me and put you on that nifty little ignore feature because I so have better things to do with my time.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

GatorBytes said:


> uh yeah...I think you're a little obsessed with me...I have "stated based on my exp". I don't diagnose, I take my info from books in front of me and I don't give dosing...I play devils advocate...I also tell people RESEARCH...I am not a vet...wanted to be when I was little...glad I didn't.
> 
> *Please don't reference me in quotes anymore...regards*


If you don't want to be questioned or quoted or feel "attacked" then I'd suggest you move along because that was the #1 lesson I and most others learned on this board....You've gotta have some really thick skin to stick around. It's an open forum and anyone is allowed to post or quote.

I do find it quite odd though, and this isn't trying to "buddy up" against you or anything since I know her only through post from the forum but not much past that, but you mention the whole "Been here longer thing" to HER but not ME who has been around longer than Jax has. :thinking: Maybe I feel a little left out in this bashing. 

Though I do also want to question why people seem to think these review sites written by simple every day dog owners or the human dentist over at Dog Food Analysis is the "Be all" of dog food advice but when it comes to someone who DOESN'T have a fancy website, our advice/experience is a load of crap.

One day I'm going to write a book on foods like Abady, Pro Pac and Sportmix.  I'll call it THE SABLE CHOICE! :rofl:

Oh if only GatorBytes had been around for THAT! ....Though I openly admit to being a Sable fan so I guess it's no surprise I miss him. Though maybe Gator is Tony?!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl: I miss Sable...didn't like him but I do miss him! He's like that annoying relative that you have to invite to the holidays because Aunt Bea needs someone to argue with.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> :rofl: I miss Sable...didn't like him but I do miss him! He's like that annoying relative that you have to invite to the holidays because Aunt Bea needs someone to argue with.


Ahahahahaha! That's why I liked him!!! Though at least he DID have some good advice, even if he was very headstrong about it. Much better advice giver than most folks on here who just say "Feed Orijen, simple as that"..."But my dog has diarrhea on it"..."DOESN'T MATTER FEED IT ANYWAYS!!! LOOK AT WHAT THIS HUMAN DENTIST SAID ABOUT IT!! IT'S THE *BEST* FOOD EVER!!!! GOD GAVE IT TO US TO FEED OUR DOGS NOW DO IT!!!". 

No Gator, that isn't towards you. You can join in on the laugh or join the cult, your choice. 

PS. Beware the Kool-Aid!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Let's stay on subject here. The personal back and forth is out of line.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

ChancetheGSD said:


> Ahahahahaha! That's why I liked him!!! Though at least he DID have some good advice, even if he was very headstrong about it. Much better advice giver than most folks on here who just say "Feed Orijen, simple as that"..."But my dog has diarrhea on it"..."DOESN'T MATTER FEED IT ANYWAYS!!! LOOK AT WHAT THIS HUMAN DENTIST SAID ABOUT IT!! IT'S THE *BEST* FOOD EVER!!!! GOD GAVE IT TO US TO FEED OUR DOGS NOW DO IT!!!".
> 
> No Gator, that isn't towards you. You can join in on the laugh or join the cult, your choice.
> 
> PS. Beware the Kool-Aid!!


 
:toasting:


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Since there are 2 threads on this topic, started by the same poster, one in Diet & Nutrition and one here in Feeding a Puppy, I am closing this one. Partly due to the Diet section being a bit more appropriate for the thread, and partly due to the downturn some posters took in this one.

BTW, for those wondering where their comments went, they're in the other thread that is remaining open.

-Admin


----------

